# Ward vs Barrera is ON for March 26



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

UPDATE: http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-wa...100800?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

--

Sources have advised BoxingScene.com that an agreement is being finalized for former super middleweight champion Andre Ward (28-0, 15KOs) to face undefeated light heavyweight contender Sullivan Barrera (17-0, 12KOs) on March 26th in Ward's hometown of Oakland, California at the Oracle Arena, home of the world champion Golden State Warriors. The fight will headline a HBO Championship Boxing card. Ward has only fight three times in the past three years due to legal disputes with his former promoter, the late Dan Goossen. Ward also suffered various injuries, including a recent knee issue that forced him to cancel a planned return as part of last November's undercard to the Saul Alvarez-Miguel Cotto Pay-Per-View. - See more at: http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-wa...nalized-march-26--100122#sthash.Ee95nKt7.dpuf

Barrera in my heart, Ward in my wallet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hell yeah, good fight to see Ward tested vs a real and big Light Heavyweight. To me it is going to be important to see if Ward can still have his way inside


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Important fight, fairly happy with it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good fight, I always think to be great you have to also win when giving up a size advantage

So glad its not Periban :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Never seen barrera.

Is he any good?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Barrera is very average but at least he's a proper light heavyweight and has a bit of a dig. He has a punchers chance but not much else


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yeah, good fight to see Ward tested vs a real and big Light Heavyweight. To me it is going to be important to see if Ward can still have his way inside


Agreed. Barrera is strong. Not very fast, not very good, but it will be interesting to see how Ward deals with his strength inside. Should be a comfortable win for Ward, but a good fight nonetheless.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent fight, its not gonna garner headlines but its a step back in the right direction for Ward and will be a good little test to build up to Kovalev. Happy with this.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

It' very likely that Ward will beat Barrera on the inside.

Barrera does his best in close, but with looping/wide punches.

Ward will tie him up, tire him out, and win a decision fairly easily IMO.

At least Barrera is game, strong and can dig.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So he couldn't get Golovkin and is now facing a retired featherweight?
wtf :lol:


Barrera is pretty good for his first fight at full 175


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Good fight, I always think to be great you have to also win when giving up a size advantage
> 
> So glad its not Periban :lol:


He gave up a good size advantage vs Edwin Rodriguez who failed to make weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

RDJ said:


> Agreed. Barrera is strong. Not very fast, not very good, but it will be interesting to see how Ward deals with his strength inside. Should be a comfortable win for Ward, but a good fight nonetheless.


yeah if I see him struggling at all with his strength, then I'd be very worried for when he fights Kovalev.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> So he couldn't get Golovkin and is now facing a retired featherweight?
> wtf :lol:
> 
> Barrera is pretty good for his first fight at full 175


:lol:


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I can see this being a slow but comfortably-paced fight for Ward. Him boxing and getting that jab in Barrera's face, chest, or wherever Ward can reach. Love seeing Ward fight and wish he does well along with a Kovalev fight this year. Its boxing so maybe not so soon but this man will remain a dreamer.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward is most complete boxer today.

I can only see him losing due to injuries, which seem to plague him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> He gave up a good size advantage vs Edwin Rodriguez who failed to make weight.


Thats true, althugh Rodriguez couldnt use the size advantage Ward was roughing him up on the inside and he was too wild to give Wars problems, Barrera is huge and Kovalev is obviously big and skilled

Id be impressed if Ward could impose his will on both of these guys


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a very good fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

dyna said:


> So he couldn't get Golovkin and is now facing a retired featherweight?
> wtf :lol:
> 
> Barrera is pretty good for his first fight at full 175


:rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thats true, althugh Rodriguez couldnt use the size advantage Ward was roughing him up on the inside and he was too wild to give Wars problems, Barrera is huge and Kovalev is obviously big and skilled
> 
> Id be impressed if Ward could impose his will on both of these guys


Yeah that's why I'm so interested in this fight. I brought up the Rodriguez fight because I do remember seeing the see disparity, and Ward was handling himself pretty well. Barrera will be different though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Much better fight than Murdock and Brand. I'm looking at the rankings though and I see that Ward is in the top 5 LHW for both WBC and WBO. Serious question, can someone explain how that works?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Regardless of why he's there, he seems to be taking the WBO route to Kovalev (assuming the 3-fight contract culminates in those two meeting). That means that his 2nd fight could well be Fonfara or Pascal (also assuming Beterbiev being with Haymon prevents that fight).


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

What a joke Ward is.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great. March, hopefully August, then Kovalev in December. 

More likely March, then some delay, then another "meh" fight in November, and more fantasies about the Krusher fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> What a joke Ward is.


What a joke you are. This is a very good fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Ward is most complete boxer today.
> 
> I can only see him losing due to injuries, which seem to plague him.


Agreed, although Kovalev should be competitive


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

War Barrera! 

Ward by comfortable decision win.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Regardless of why he's there, he seems to be taking the WBO route to Kovalev (assuming the 3-fight contract culminates in those two meeting). That means that his 2nd fight could well be Fonfara or Pascal (also assuming Beterbiev being with Haymon prevents that fight).


Fonfara is with Haymon too


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Actually not a bad fight. Will surely be watching.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

War Barrera


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Much better fight than Murdock and Brand. I'm looking at the rankings though and I see that Ward is in the top 5 LHW for both WBC and WBO. Serious question, can someone explain how that works?


the wbo and wbc looked on boxrec and then immediately changed wards ranking


oddsnamepointsw-l-dlast 6agestanceresidence *1* âž¡
Sergey Kovalev







_Krusher_
992*28** 0 1*

32orthodox
Fort Lauderdale, Florida*2* âž¡
Adonis Stevenson







_Superman_
773*27** 1 0*

38southpaw
Blainville, Quebec*3* âž¡
Andre Ward







_S.O.G._
582*28** 0 0*

31orthodox
Oakland, California


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Good fight for 1st of HBO deal. Stiff test and no Paul Smith.

Good. Not a fan of Andre but no denying he's one of the best in world.

This will be a good indicator of how he fairs against the elite at 175, which in my view will be very well. 

Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm excited for the year ahead with Ward.

Kov Andre late 16 is a boxing fans wet dream.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Much better fight than Murdock and Brand. I'm looking at the rankings though and I see that Ward is in the top 5 LHW for both WBC and WBO. Serious question, can someone explain how that works?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a pretty good fight. Barrera is alright


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Sources have advised BoxingScene.com that an agreement is being finalized for former super middleweight champion Andre Ward (28-0, 15KOs) to face undefeated light heavyweight contender Sullivan Barrera (17-0, 12KOs) on March 26th *in Ward's hometown of Oakland*, California at the Oracle Arena, home of the world champion Golden State Warriors. The fight will headline a HBO Championship Boxing card. Ward has only fight three times in the past three years due to legal disputes with his former promoter, the late Dan Goossen. Ward also suffered various injuries, including a recent knee issue that forced him to cancel a planned return as part of last November's undercard to the Saul Alvarez-Miguel Cotto Pay-Per-View. - See more at: http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-wa...nalized-march-26--100122#sthash.Ee95nKt7.dpuf
> 
> Barrera in my heart, Ward in my wallet.


Lol


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive never understood the hate for Ward fighting in Oakland. He sells tickets in Oakland, more than anywhere else. That's business 101, if his team and HBO can't make that layup they shouldnt be in the business.

The boxing public kills him for it yet every fucking Euro fighter goes out of their way to have fights on their home turf. Newsflash people, it's a business. Ward will fight out of Oakland until he can get a higher purse fighting elsewhere.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm kinda' interested to see what the ref does. 

Is Ward going to be able to push & throw shoulders all night, or will he have to fight more legit? He should win either way, but I'd sure like to see him rely on pure boxing skills. He certainly has them.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> Ive never understood the hate for Ward fighting in Oakland. He sells tickets in Oakland, more than anywhere else. That's business 101, if his team and HBO can't make that layup they shouldnt be in the business.
> 
> The boxing public kills him for it yet every fucking Euro fighter goes out of their way to have fights on their home turf. Newsflash people, it's a business. Ward will fight out of Oakland until he can get a higher purse fighting elsewhere.


This is incorrect. It's not 'every fucking Euro fighter' is it?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm kinda' interested to see what the ref does.
> 
> Is Ward going to be able to push & throw shoulders all night, or will he have to fight more legit? He should win either way, but I'd sure like to see him rely on pure boxing skills. He certainly has them.


Have you watched Barrera fight? He likes rough housing as well.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> Ive never understood the hate for Ward fighting in Oakland. He sells tickets in Oakland, more than anywhere else. That's business 101, if his team and HBO can't make that layup they shouldnt be in the business.
> 
> The boxing public kills him for it yet every fucking Euro fighter goes out of their way to have fights on their home turf. Newsflash people, it's a business. Ward will fight out of Oakland until he can get a higher purse fighting elsewhere.


Super 6 he had nearly every fight in his backyard, every other fighter in that tournament had to travel. Hence the justified criticism he receives for it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Fonfara is with Haymon too


Oh yeah. Thanks. Forgot about that.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> Ive never understood the hate for Ward fighting in Oakland. He sells tickets in Oakland, more than anywhere else. That's business 101, if his team and HBO can't make that layup they shouldnt be in the business.
> 
> The boxing public kills him for it yet every fucking Euro fighter goes out of their way to have fights on their home turf. Newsflash people, it's a business. Ward will fight out of Oakland until he can get a higher purse fighting elsewhere.


terrible post, if anything fighters out of US don't travel. Everybody else has to fight on the road, save for the few content to milk there titles. But all the top fighters outside of the US have to fight there or they don't get fights. the brits, lations, east Europeans, Russians all of em.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> Ive never understood the hate for Ward fighting in Oakland. He sells tickets in Oakland, more than anywhere else. That's business 101, if his team and HBO can't make that layup they shouldnt be in the business.
> 
> The boxing public kills him for it yet every fucking Euro fighter goes out of their way to have fights on their home turf. Newsflash people, it's a business. Ward will fight out of Oakland until he can get a higher purse fighting elsewhere.


 gatti in new jersey is really no different


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Decent fight. Much better than Paul Smith.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685840680611004416


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685840680611004416


atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685840680611004416


Not surprised. But hopefully this can get finalized.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh FFS. This had the makings of a decent fight as well.

Maybe we'll get Paul Smith 2 instead, after all who knows what might happen if he lands clean TWICE :hey


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Obviously they've been working on getting the Barerra fight done but it makes sense that Ward would rather not say until it's official.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I was happy with this fight!

Hope Andre isn't gonna go the way of the other fighters who have appeared in the later Rocky movies.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Man. Just please do it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Andre is now dismissing Barrera.

He's gonna' fight some complete joker now.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Andre is now dismissing Barrera.
> 
> He's gonna' fight some complete joker now.


Any coincidence Tony Dodson is shaking off the ring rust next week?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Any info on what the stumbling block is?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Don't get mad at Ward because somebody jumped the gun and leaked wrong info


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't get mad at Ward because somebody jumped the gun and leaked wrong info


He's just being a prick, like calm down dude. Barrera is leagues ahead of anything you've fought in years


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> He's just being a prick, like calm down dude. Barrera is leagues ahead of anything you've fought in years


Does he still think 300K is a lowball? Monroe and Mohammedi got less to fight GGG and Kovalev


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Any coincidence Tony Dodson is shaking off the ring rust next week?


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Have you watched Barrera fight? He likes rough housing as well.


True. - And it would suck if this fight ended up a wrestling match in a phone booth.

I'd like to see Ward use his defensive footwork, and control things more on the outside. He's going to need those skills to be nice & crispy when he faces Sergey.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-wa...100800?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

It's on. All of the clowns hating on Ward can stfu now


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-wa...100800?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> It's on. All of the clowns hating on Ward can stfu now


It would have been funnier if it ended up being Marco Antonio Barrera.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can only imagine what Barrera has had to agree to so this fight happens.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet. Great to see Ward back in action. I would like to look ahead to more fights, but this is Ward.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Sweet. Great to see Ward back in action. I would like to look ahead to more fights, but this is Ward.


Are you going?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Are you going?


probably not. I have a busy March and Oakland is long way away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

JeffJoiner said:


> probably not. I have a busy March and Oakland is long way away.


Thats a light ride for you latley


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thats a light ride for you latley


:rofl That's a quick flight from Long Beach to Oakland on JetBlue, though. I do it to visit my sister and friends in the Bay Area from time to time. Just over an hour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

*Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
1. Sergey Kovalev (IBF, WBO & WBA)
2. Artur Beterbiev
3. Andrzej Fonfara
4. Juergen Braehmer
5. Vyacheslav Shabranskyy
6. Jean Pascal
7. Yunieski Gonzalez 
8. Eilder Alvarez
9. Isaac Chilemba 
_10. Sullivan Barrera
11. Andre Ward_
12. Nathan Cleverly
13. Edwin Rodrigurez
14. Marcus Browne
15. Erik Skoglund


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucking finally. Can't wait.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hot ass fucking fight. I'll definitely peep.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> *Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
> World Champion: Adonis Stevenson (WBC)*
> 1. Sergey Kovalev (IBF, WBO & WBA)
> 2. Artur Beterbiev
> ...


*WBC*
*Champion*: Adonis Stevenson
1. Eleider Alvarez
2. Andrzej Fonfara
3. Isaac Chilemba
4. Edwin Rodriguez
5. _Andre Ward_​
*WBO*
*Champion*: Sergey Kovalev

1. Dominic Boesel
2. Artur Beterbiev
3. Jean Pascal
4. _Andre Ward_
5. Andrzej Fonfara​
These placements are pretty insane.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*After six weeks, Ward-Barrera fight still not settled [update: fight now officially announced]*

Source -

_...Despite some reports swirling that Ward-Barrera is a done deal, it is not yet. Theyâ€™ve been at it for about six weeks to make a fight that is now seven weeks away. It should have been done weeks ago, although both fighters are in training camp in anticipation of it being finalized some day._​_
Duva_ [Barrera's promoter] _is as frustrated as anyone.

_​_â€œBelieve it or not, we are still talking. Leonard-Hearns, Holyfield-Foreman and Whitaker-Chavez all put together didnâ€™t take this long to make,â€ Duva told ESPN.com, invoking three megafights her company was involved in promoting.

_​_Those were complicated fights that legitimately took time to make. They were not Ward-Barrera.

_​_Duva, who has about 35 years of experience in the fight game, is not too happy with the way Roc Nation/Ward are conducting their business.

_​_â€œIt is literally a different issue every day,â€ Duva said. â€œItâ€™s a wonder that these people can put a four-rounder together.â€

_​_Roc Nation declined to comment on the he negotiations but, ideally, theyâ€™ll get around to finalizing the 12-rounder for March 26.

_​I'm taking this with a little pinch of salt as the way the whole article reads just seems, I don't know, a little bit...salty. Like Duva and Rafael are over-emphasising cracks in negotiations that probably won't stop the fight getting made anyway. That said, I felt it was worth posting because it's still worrying that it doesn't appear to be a done and dusted deal.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward thinks he's a bigger star than he is. Fucking hell. Just fight dude, you are supposed to mop the floor with Barrera anyways...Hope Barrera gives him a taste of Escuela Cubana


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward hasn't done anything easy since 2010. You gotta ask the questions to why he makes everything so hard for himself, it can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this same shit doesn't happen with the Kovalev fight in the last minute. Everyone here thought the Barrera fight was already settled. Well, this sucks. Making me want to root for Barrera to pull the upset just so Ward can bring it down a notch.

Ward and Mikey are similar. Both imagine they are huge, international stars or something.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Ward thinks he's a bigger star than he is. Fucking hell. Just fight dude, you are supposed to mop the floor with Barrera anyways...Hope Barrera gives him a taste of Escuela Cubana


It's interesting because El Chacal is in almost the exactly same situation. Both Ward and Rigo were/are seen as the best fighters in the world and both signed with RN. They'd hit a peak and deserved respect that they weren't getting. Then Rigo took a fight on 2 week's notice almost immediately after signing with RN now he's fighting in the fucking UK. I really like Ward but it's almost impossible not to believe that he's exhibiting some sort of entitlement. I hope that everything goes smoothly for him this year because he's on a tight schedule if he wants to meet Kova in Nova(mber). but I can't ignore the pattern of complications involved in getting a fight made with the guy.

Hopefully this is all hot air and the Ward/Barrera fight is done.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Disappointed. Ward has done a terrible disservice to his career since S6. He's too good for all these shenanigans.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice to see everyone jumping to the conclusion that this is entirely Ward's fault despite only hearing Duva's side of the story.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

til20 said:


> Nice to see everyone jumping to the conclusion that this is entirely Ward's fault despite only hearing Duva's side of the story.


Unfortunately, Ward's history doesn't give much leeway in getting him off the hook here. But in regards to this, you have several outlets all stating the same thing, even on ESPN, with them saying Roc Nation declined to comment. If RN wasn't to blame, they are doing a terrible job with their PR. And unless Barrera and Duva are over pricing themselves (Which nothing indicates yet), then a regular fight on HBO, one with an HBO backed fighter (Ward) and a no-name contender (Barrera), doesn't sound like it should be difficult to make.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

til20 said:


> Nice to see everyone jumping to the conclusion that this is entirely Ward's fault despite only hearing Duva's side of the story.


My thoughts exactly. Duva is a promoter and looks after her own. Roc Nation / Andre Ward being the adults and not crying to the media about it. The fact that one side is crying and the other isn't tells me enough about who is handling the situation professionally and appropriately


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Duva is a promoter and looks after her own. Roc Nation / Andre Ward being the adults and not crying to the media about it. The fact that one side is crying and the other isn't tells me enough about who is handling the situation professionally and appropriately


Crying? It's just talking to reporter's FFS. Answer me this, what's the benefit of refusing to talk to a sports reporter about the difficulty of getting a simple fight made, where one guy is a HBO fighter, and the other just a contender w/o any pull? What do they have to lose to say why it's not final, when one party is out saying they other is the cause of the stall?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Crying? It's just talking to reporter's FFS. Answer me this, what's the benefit of refusing to talk to a sports reporter about the difficulty of getting a simple fight made, where one guy is a HBO fighter, and the other just a contender w/o any pull? What do they have to lose to say why it's not final, when one party is out saying they other is the cause of the stall?


Attention. They are seeking attention. In the same way a tantruming child acts up in the store when Mom/Dad tells them "no".


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Attention. They are seeking attention. In the same way a tantruming child acts up in the store when Mom/Dad tells them "no".


:think Wouldn't be a first in boxing either


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Without any details it's hard to say what is really going on over the negotiating table. But previous experience suggest it's Ward's side that is being either difficult or hesitant to finalise a deal. Remember it was Ward who kept on putting off making a decision to either fight on the Cotto/Canelo card or fight on his own stand alone card which led to an embarrassing scramble to find a suitable opponent that Nevada would sanction. 

Also remember how quickly Kovalev/Hopkins was put together. Hopkins got sick waiting for Stevenson and Haymon, approached Kovalev and Duva and it was all signed and done very quickly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Without any details it's hard to say what is really going on over the negotiating table. But previous experience suggest it's Ward's side that is being either difficult or hesitant to finalise a deal. Remember it was Ward who kept on putting off making a decision to either fight on the Cotto/Canelo card or fight on his own stand alone card which led to an embarrassing scramble to find a suitable opponent that Nevada would sanction.
> 
> Also remember how quickly Kovalev/Hopkins was put together. Hopkins got sick waiting for Stevenson and Haymon, approached Kovalev and Duva and it was all signed and done very quickly.


IIRC, the Pascal fight too. I think they approached Stevenson first and got nowhere.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Its nice to see Ward being a bitch again. Dude needs to get over his God damn self. Can't wait for Kovalev to hurt this motherfucker.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

He won't even finalize a deal with Barrera then he definitely isn't ever getting around to making a deal with Kovalev.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I don't get why this fight hasn't been finalised yet. This will be another easy win for Ward, think about it, not even Barrera's promoter Duva thinks he has a chance, if she did she wouldn't risk him scuppering a potential fight between Ward and Kovalev. Yet here we are again with another last minute scenario with the clock ticking as a fight date draws closer. All these delays are just making Ward and RN look bad.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Ward got #cobrad .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bout fucking time


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Kurushi said:


> *WBC*
> *Champion*: Adonis Stevenson
> 1. Eleider Alvarez
> 2. Andrzej Fonfara
> ...


I reckon the Ring ratings probably shouldn't be taken (too) serious but common. Can anyone explain me what warrants Ward at #4 (!) P4P? :huh
He only fought once in 2012, once in 2013, did _not_ fight in 2014 and then had 1 fight in 2015 against a no hoper. I mean, what the hell?

I guess he's gonna be #1 if he beats Barrera? :rofl

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/pound-for-pound


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Andre Ward to debut as light heavyweight vs. Sullivan Barrera*

Source -

_The bout was finalized after an agonizing, nearly two-month process and announced by Jay Z's Roc Nation Sports on Tuesday night. It will represent Ward's first fight as a full-fledged light heavyweight.

_​_Barrera (17-0, 12 KOs), annoyed at the snail's pace it took to make the fight, repeatedly taunted Ward on social media. Ward took exception.

_​_"I don't really have much to say other than this: On March 26, it will be very simple. I'll be in a new weight class against a tough opponent, but I'm coming with the same approach," said Ward, who vacated his super middleweight title late last year. "I'll be in great shape and ready for battle. Sullivan Barrera has had a lot to say lately, and I love it. He's going to have an opportunity to back up every word that he has spoken. These are the type of challenges I like, and on March 26, it's go time."

_​So glad it's finally sorted.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Finally it's done. Hopefully now things will run smoothly towards March 26th and this will be the first step in Ward getting his career back on track.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

REDC said:


> I reckon the Ring ratings probably shouldn't be taken (too) serious but common. Can anyone explain me what warrants Ward at #4 (!) P4P? :huh
> He only fought once in 2012, once in 2013, did _not_ fight in 2014 and then had 1 fight in 2015 against a no hoper. I mean, what the hell?
> 
> I guess he's gonna be #1 if he beats Barrera? :rofl
> ...


I can understand why some people rank Ward so highly in P4P lists. P4P lists are inherently more subjective than division rankings (or at least they should be). People have their own method of constructing their P4P lists and that's fine. Some people value apparent skill and head-to-head ability over anything else and other people rank recent resume over anything else. Personally, I use a bit of both.

Ring magazine in response to people questioning Ward's position due to his inactivity responded by saying "_Ask yourself_, â€œ_Who are the best fighters in the world regardless of weight at this moment?â€ and ask yourself, â€œCan one truly argue that Ward â€" layoff or no layoff, Smith or no Smith â€" is not one of the two or three best fighters?_â€ That's P4P. A bit of fun at the end of the day.

But these division rankings are just silly. It's not Ward's fault obviously but these organisations are ranking him in the top 5 in a division in which he's never fought. They're ranking him above guys who have fought there for years and who have beaten top ten opponents and even international belt holders. It's more a testament to how unreliable organisations are as sources of division rankings (which is the one thing they're supposed to be really).

Still, I'm not naive, it's about money at the end of the day. Just makes me laugh is all.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

sullivan barrera is not 6Â´2"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stoked to see SOG back in the ring. Hoping all goes well between now and Saturday night. You just never know with Andre.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713201440353693696


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know if Ward should just rest if he beats Barrera and focus on Kovalev. Rather him do that don't risk it Krusher is not to be taken lightly,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ward 174.8

Barrera 174.4


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Stoked. SOG looks good and strong. Can't wait


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


>


That blonde Corona girl is so fuckable. :blurp


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sullivan barrera is not 6Â´2"


ha Gay!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> That blonde Corona girl is so fuckable. :blurp


Camel TOE-tally !


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Camel TOE-tally !


And that thigh gap. :hey


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight not getting enough attention. It's a very important fight for boxing as it is building to a real mega fight where both guys are willing to take the chance/risk without waiting....5 years :roflatsch:bbb


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

bjl12 said:


> Stoked. SOG looks good and strong. Can't wait


Hope it doesn't turn into a typically boring and ugly Ward fight. In any case I think Ward will shut him out. UD or late TKO.

:smoke


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

serious question, did Ward get hair plugs?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Who won or cared?

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Who won or cared?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


Ward won comfortably, looked a bit rusty, but it was a decent hit out for him.

I'd like to see him have another fight before taking on Kovalev though.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

quincy k said:


> sullivan barrera is not 6Â´2"


That was actually pretty interesting, its cool to see GGG helping out other fighters...


----------

